# Help! 12 HP B&S carburetor seat



## RDele (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello all. I have a B&S 12 HP engine riding mower. I am rebuilding the carb. I need to know how to remove the seat from the carb. It is a brass press in seat. No slot for screw driver to twist it. Is there a trick to this procedure?

Your help is appreciated.
Thank you.

Engine 281707-0137-01
gravity fed fuel


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Check the picture below, you use the old one to install the new one. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## RDele (Jun 21, 2009)

*Carburetor seat*

Thanks for the response. I had thought about that method but, didn't think that would be right. I will give it a try and let you know how it works out.

Thanks again.


----------

